# Whats the best medicine for bettas



## P5BDeluxe (May 24, 2007)

Hi im new here in this forum hi everyone.My uncle gave me some betta im thinking to quarantine him before i transfer him to my main fish tank can u tell me whats the best medicine would most people use for quarantine betta?tell me the location and the name of the shop also thanks


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Don't medicate unless there's a problem. Just quarantine in clean water, (dechlorinated, of course). If you notice a problem, try to determine if it's a fungus , or internal problem and get back to us. Then we might be able to recommend a medication for the ailment.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

I agree....quarantining doesn't always mean medicating. You just want to QT him for a couple weeks to make sure he doesn't have any diseases or parasites that would make your other fish sick. Keep an eye on him and do water changes often (atleast once a week) in the QT tank and if all is well in a couple weeks, move him to the main tank. Make sure you have a heater and filter on the QT tank.  If he shows signs of a disease, then you'll want to medicate, but cross that bridge when you get there.


----------

